

Google adds server-side encryption to cloud storage - kudu
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/15/google-adds-server-side-encryption-to-cloud-storage/

======
devx
I'm kind of surprised they didn't do that already. So they were holding our
data in plaintext before? Now _that_ should be the news here.

As for the author talking about PRISM, it makes no sense here, because this
wouldn't affect PRISM in any way. For Google to protect its users against
PRISM, they'd need to give them a way to easily encrypt their data on the
client side, _before_ it gets pushed to their cloud.

